# Dead Celebrity - Massacre at the Oscars party 2012



## tgoodman (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks like a FABULOUS party! Great creativity!


----------



## dixiemama (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks tgoodman! I wish I could post pics of everything, we had so many homemade movie props, Jeepers Creepers, Jigsaw, Pennywise, Mike Myers, Reagan doing a backbend down the stairs spitting pea soup, a zombie graveyard, psycho bathroom, theatre living room, zombie slaughter house in the lower den..... I hope i'm not over doing it too much but man we put a ton of work into it! Thanks for giving me the avenue to brag a little


----------



## JennWakely (Jun 19, 2012)

wow. just wow! i love it!


----------



## helgaspook (Sep 22, 2013)

Dixiemama, this looks like a great party! I am planning a party with the same theme this year and was wondering if you could share some pictures/ideas of your decorations with me? Thanks!!!


----------

